
The Secret Language of Signs (2010) - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/signs/2010/03/the_secret_language_of_signs.single.html
======
ThePowerOfFuet
> Slate’s Use of Your Data By clicking “Agree,” you consent to Slate’s Terms
> of Service and Privacy Policy and the use of technologies such as cookies by
> Slate and our partners to deliver relevant advertising on our iOS app to
> personalize content and perform site analytics. Please see our Privacy
> Policy for more information about our use of data, your rights, and how to
> withdraw consent.

This is called a "cookie wall", and it's illegal.

------
Symbiote
That road junction in Atlanta still looks terrible.

There's an enormous "ahead" arrow, which looks to be lit up, immediately
followed by a dead stop.

Rumble strips across the exit lane would give a visual and audible warning.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B048'09.4%22N+84%C2%...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B048'09.4%22N+84%C2%B024'27.4%22W/@33.8026,-84.4076,10z?hl=en)

